# How do I set up and use an Indicol holder?



## HMF (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Guys!

How do I set up and use an Indicol holder to adjust the table on a milling machine?

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 27, 2011)

I would guess he wants to tram his table. I want to do the same. As usual, tubalcain has a great video on it, but he is using a different type of indicator than I have. I would also like to see how to set it up with an indicol type holder, so can do it with what I've got!


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 27, 2011)

I stand corrected. Tram the head, it is.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 27, 2011)

Nelson

Here I am searching through my websites to find the Tramming document written by Tom Davis from Valley Metal which shows using an indicol holder and find you already have it posted.

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=143.0

Walter


----------

